# 08 Altima Barely Accelerates



## Z'Stein (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello All:

I am new to the forum and in dire need of help regarding my 08 2.5 Altima. I recently went out of town and on the way home (about 10 miles out) I stopped for gas, and after I started driving I noticed the car would barely move. I have called the dealer and they are clueless. I don't want to spend a lot of money repairing something that I can do myself. Has anyone experienced this before? If so, what caused it and how can I fix it?

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the tranny a stick or automatic? If it's a stick, make sure the master cylinder is full and that the clutch pedal free play is correct.

If it's an automatic, than it uses a CVT. Get the fluid level checked by a Nissan dealer. Nissan has an extended warranty for the CVT. The existing powertrain warranty coverage of 5 years/60,000 miles was extended for CVT repairs, replacements or related towing, to 10 years/120,000 miles, whichever comes first.


----------



## Z'Stein (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you for responding. I have checked the fluid level and it's fine. Is there anything else it could possibly be.



rogoman said:


> Is the tranny a stick or automatic? If it's a stick, make sure the master cylinder is full and that the clutch pedal free play is correct.
> 
> If it's an automatic, than it uses a CVT. Get the fluid level checked by a Nissan dealer. Nissan has an extended warranty for the CVT. The existing powertrain warranty coverage of 5 years/60,000 miles was extended for CVT repairs, replacements or related towing, to 10 years/120,000 miles, whichever comes first.


----------

